# look at these cuties...



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

who do I have to blame for this new obsession I have for petfinder? is it you Tritia?

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10705457

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10539484


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Missy - Just go ahead and get one already!! 

Ryan


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Love Pawpins! He's (or she's) so cute!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Please Join Havanese Rescue*

Please join havanese rescue. We have people who do just what you are doing...looking through petfinder to find havanese who need to be rescued from high-kill shelters or other such places.

Isn't it sad the amount of havanese you are now finding on the web? Pure-bred perfect havanese. The numbers are staggering in rescue too right now.

At first I thought it was the economy, but it seems many people get these dogs who aren't expecting a dog who is completely loving and attached to them! What we love about this breed, they don't! Go figure.

We have just taken in six new dogs the other day...beautiful dogs who weren't loved very well. They will all make wonderful homes some day.

We could use you...you could help us while doing what you love.
Linda


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Missy, I spent so much time on petfinder the girl I work with got a puppy and is now looking for a 2nd!!! We decided we needed to start our own business matching up people with pets - and then the show premiered on cable - drats, a day late and a dollar short, once again.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Missy said:


> who do I have to blame for this new obsession I have for petfinder? is it you Tritia?
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10705457
> 
> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10539484


:behindsofa:ound:

I love pawpins! I think I may have thrown his link up in another post somewhere, just because I had to.
I still look literally 5 times a day. I'm sick..I know.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I am addicted too. I put in an application for Pawpins. I fell in love from the picture and would take her in a heartbeat. They sent me an email reply with the same information that is now on the petfinder page about showing up at their adoption day and submitting an application. I would, except it is 2 hours from me and they require a homestudy so I suspect that they will select someone closer so that they don't have to drive all the way to my house. Also, I work on Saturdays so I would have to make up a story as to why I am going to be 2 hours late for work. Going to see a dog won't cut it. And, I am afraid I would fall more in love and really not have a chance of getting her. It sounds like they have tons of people looking at her.

I did submit my foster application with HRI. I know we will find the perfect second hav one of these days when the time is right. In the meantime, maybe we can help a dog out as well.


----------



## arlene (Jul 28, 2007)

Pawpins is soo cute - the adoption location is 15 minutes from my house. I may have to go just to vist - OMG what am I thinking!


----------



## lulubella (Mar 25, 2008)

Oh my gosh! Pawpins has almost the same markings as Molly!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Belle really needs a home!*

Belle is a 5 year old Havanese as sweet as she is cute (which is a lot!) Though somewhat shy by nature, Belle decided her first night in foster care that the teenage boy in her foster family was just terrific! She often has a slower warm up time with people but loves the company of her foster family and is predicted to adjust well to her forever family which we know is waiting for her.

Belle's unassuming nature helps her blend right in with other dogs in the home. She wagged with pleasure when introduced to the other 3 Havanese in her foster family. She enjoys just hanging out with the other Havanese there and loves having a fenced backyard so she can rest in the sun. She's a bathing beauty, this girl!

Belle would love a family of her own. You'll wonder how you ever got along without her once you let her into your heart.

To learn more about Belle and our other dogs in Havanese Rescue Inc, Click here www.havaneserescue.com
You can complete an online adoption application right on our website.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*By the way, Belle is pure white*

Belle is pure white and quite cute. The photos are on the havanese rescue website. We also have Mickey who is black and white. And several other adorable ones available right now.

There are many coming up soon in foster, as there are many new ones in to be evaluated for just the right kind of home. Most of the dogs are under two years old.

Sometimes foster organizations keep up havanese a long time because they get a lot of requests for dogs even if they have adopted their havanese. This breed brings in so much attention as they are known as great dogs.

The folks at havanese rescue will be completely honest about the dog and their past. They have been well-evaluated and loved in foster care.

Linda


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

I sent this link to a friend in OR, thinking about a hav. 
Such a cutie!

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10724509


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*A havanese rescue video you have to see*

Check this out, beautiful dogs that were able to find homes through Havanese Rescue. It is so wonderful that we have been able to help so many, and that we still have much to do is getting more true...

Linda


----------



## PattyNJ (Sep 19, 2007)

*I applied for Pawpins today*

My husband and I just got back from visiting Pawpins at Petsmart and applying for her. She is an absolutely beautiful dog. What a little sweetheart! A very friendly dog who seemed to love all people.

I met her owner who is a lovely woman who definitely loves her dog. I think this must be a very hard thing for her to give up her dog (my heart breaks for her to have to give her up). This woman is going through a very difficult time in her life and I'd ask all you prayer warriors out there to keep her in prayer.

So, I'm really hoping this works out for us and that we get chosen to adopt her, but the competition is going to be tough. There was a line of folks behind me applying for her too.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Patty, I am so jealous! I fell in love with her from the pictures. I figured there would be quite a line for her. I hope you get her and bring her to the playdate next week! When will you find out?


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Good luck*

I hope the organization takes into consideration that havanese are snobs and prefer their own kind. A situation with another havanese is best.
Linda


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

PattyNJ said:


> My husband and I just got back from visiting Pawpins at Petsmart and applying for her. She is an absolutely beautiful dog. What a little sweetheart! A very friendly dog who seemed to love all people.
> 
> I met her owner who is a lovely woman who definitely loves her dog. I think this must be a very hard thing for her to give up her dog (my heart breaks for her to have to give her up). This woman is going through a very difficult time in her life and I'd ask all you prayer warriors out there to keep her in prayer.
> 
> So, I'm really hoping this works out for us and that we get chosen to adopt her, but the competition is going to be tough. There was a line of folks behind me applying for her too.


This is so great you have adopted Pawpins, my heart went out to this dog when I saw the picture....looks like my Missy girl and my girl is just the sweetest loving dog I have ever had. And I am sure the past owner is very happy now that you have adopted Pawpins.

I will put her in my prayers....I am so sorry she fell on hard times.


----------



## PattyNJ (Sep 19, 2007)

Brady's mom said:


> Patty, I am so jealous! I fell in love with her from the pictures. I figured there would be quite a line for her. I hope you get her and bring her to the playdate next week! When will you find out?


I'm not sure. I would say they received at least 50-75 applications (if not more) for this little dog today. I would imagine that she's not going to make a hasty choice. We'll see!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I will keep my fingers crossed for you


----------



## PattyNJ (Sep 19, 2007)

Lynn said:


> This is so great you have adopted Pawpins, my heart went out to this dog when I saw the picture....looks like my Missy girl and my girl is just the sweetest loving dog I have ever had. And I am sure the past owner is very happy now that you have adopted Pawpins.
> 
> I will put her in my prayers....I am so sorry she fell on hard times.


uke:

Yes, she very much looks like your little Missy! Pawpins is shaved down at the moment and doesn't look like the same pooch in the photo on Petfinder, but she looks really cute with short hair too.

I didn't actually get chosen to adopt her yet, but I sure hope we're chosen. Soooooo many folks are applying for this little dog that the odds aren't stacked with me...so I'm trying not to get my hopes up too high. It's of course best that the dog goes to the right family...I hope we're that family!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Patty - good luck. If they need Havanese references, tell them you have lots.


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

Good luck! What a pretty girl she is.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Patty,

When do you get to know who gets Pawpins? I am hoping you do.


----------



## PattyNJ (Sep 19, 2007)

Lynn said:


> Patty,
> 
> When do you get to know who gets Pawpins? I am hoping you do.


I'm not sure when I'll hear about her. I think they received an overwhelming amount of applications for her so it may take a while for them to weed through them. I think it will take at least a few days because the owner still has the dog and she really seems to love her little dog, so she may need some space to sort through it and make the best decision she can for her little friend.

I keep checking my e-mail and my cell phone to see if anyone is trying to contact me and it hasn't even been one day yet. But I'm real hopeful!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Rikidaisy said:


> I hope the organization takes into consideration that havanese are snobs and prefer their own kind. A situation with another havanese is best.
> Linda


Seriously? That's kind of sad. Maybe that's why Cooper doesn't like us, cause we're not havs?


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*havanese with other havanese*

I say this because my dogs love other havanese. They are always happy to see other small dogs...but they can find another havanese a mile away. Whenever we go to a dog show or expo, they start pulling at the leash...always there is a havanese near!

I think it is funny. When I say snobs, I mean it with an endearing tone!

Linda


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

We'd have to go SEVERAL miles away, since we've never seen another hav in person


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*havanese visit*

We were very fortunate. We actually had a havanese group agility training for several years. The dogs went insane as soon as we turned off the freeway onto the exit ramp...knowing they were close.

Riki also was puppysat while Daisy was fixed, he still goes insane when we go past that road. They remember they had fun!

Linda


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Linda, I agree. My two aren't overly friendly with other dogs. They will pick and choose who they play with. But when they get together with other Havs, I don't have a problem. There is the initial "getting to know you" period, but then they are great. We noticed this at the first playdate Laurie had. Eight dogs who had never seen each other before, and they were like old friends. It will be interesting to see what goes on with 25 dogs this Saturday.


----------



## PattyNJ (Sep 19, 2007)

Lynn said:


> Patty,
> 
> When do you get to know who gets Pawpins? I am hoping you do.


I wanted to update you and let you know that I actually did get to adopt Pawpins. I've had her a little over two weeks now and she is a sweet and dear little dog. She went through a tough adjustment period because she came from a loving home and she was really missing her people and her other dog friends. Pawpins was raised with 2 other dogs so not only was she missing her people, she was missing her doggie friends too! (It was heartbreaking for me to see this sweet little dog having such a hard time!)

She's coming around though! I think she's through her separation anxiety. A neighbor of mine said that she could hear her crying for almost all of the day, but then at the same time she'd see my curtains rustling. She suggested that I put a chair by the window - so I did and it really seemed to help her out! She quieted right down and no more barking or crying! She really just wanted to see what's going on!

We've taken her all sorts of places now and she does fine in the car and is starting to explore the world. I REALLY look forward to having some great new adventures with this little dog...it's going to be a blast! I'll post a picture of her asap. (Lina - if you read this - that photo you took of her at the playdate was AWESOME!)

Sooooo, I officially have a HAVANESE!!!! Yeah!!!!! :whoo:


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Patty - congratulations. I can't believe you kept quiet for two weeks. I love the idea of a chair for her to look out the window. Did you keep her name Pawpins? I can't wait to see her new photos. As to missing her doggie friends - maybe you need to find her a roomie! LOL


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Congratulations!!!

I thought her photo was SO sweet!!!!! I'm so glad you got her. Pictures PLEASE! :whoo:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Lisa, I just found this thread myself and had not idea there was such a big discussion about Pawpins, but we knew for the last two weeks because Patty and Mark brought her to the playdate. She is a real cutie, very tiny with such a short haircut!! 
I am SO happy that it is working out for you guys, and that sweet little girl!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm very happy that everything is going well with Pawpins. She did great at the playdate. She had a great time running around with the other dogs.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh I do not know how I missed this. COngrats on Pawpins. More pictures please!!!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I missed this too but I did see the photos from the play date and assumed the outcome. I figured there were not too many havs out there with that name. Congratulations and please show us pictures.

That chair by the window idea was great. They do so like to see what's going on.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Awwww...you got Pawpins! That's great...now where are the pictures? :biggrin1:


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

Patty = glad you were able to give Pawpins a good home.

But have to ask people in rescue a question - were any of you a bit shocked by the idea of having to a pay a $10 NONREFUNDABLE application fee just to be considered to adopt this dog? To prove that you were "serious"? Maybe I'm just shocked b/c I work Jack Russell rescue where we have dogs coming out of our ears rather than a much more rare breed than Havs. 

BTW - Desilu has only met three other Havs and two of them tried to kill him, so I think he's much happier with the terriers.


----------



## PattyNJ (Sep 19, 2007)

margaretandluigi said:


> Patty = glad you were able to give Pawpins a good home.
> 
> But have to ask people in rescue a question - were any of you a bit shocked by the idea of having to a pay a $10 NONREFUNDABLE application fee just to be considered to adopt this dog? To prove that you were "serious"? Maybe I'm just shocked b/c I work Jack Russell rescue where we have dogs coming out of our ears rather than a much more rare breed than Havs.
> 
> BTW - Desilu has only met three other Havs and two of them tried to kill him, so I think he's much happier with the terriers.


Yes! I need to take and post some pictures! Her hair is soooo short at the moment that she looks really messy (and really cute!). Pawpins is the 1st long haired dog I've ever had and I really like brushing her, but her hair still looks a mess! The hair on her ears are so long that when she shakes her head, sometimes it falls across her head and she looks like she has a combover!

To comment on your question about the non-refundable $10 application fee. Well, the owner told me they literally had hundreds of applications (about 30-40 per day). She said they had to sort out the people who were really serious about adopting her. When I first read about the $10 dollar application fee, I thought it was not a significant amount and I knew that it would be used towards The Husky House rescue. (She was advertised on Petfinder as a courtesy posting through The Husky House.) I knew that the money they collected would go to help the dogs they are rescuing and that was good enough for me. Also, I can tell you those in line to meet and apply for Pawpins at the PetSmart (or PetCo) seemed to have no problem at all paying a $10 application fee. There were no other fees for this dog.

How great that you're in JRT rescue. My dog Trixie that passed away was a JRT - I loved her dearly and miss her very much. JRTs are great dogs! Bless you for the work you do!

I will post pictures really soon! I promise!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

I thought Pawpins must have joined someone with some connection to the forum as I remember seeing a picture of her from the East Coast Playdate! Congrats! Can't wait to see her change as her hair grows out. Best to you both.


----------



## mybella (May 16, 2008)

Congratulations! I'm glad you got her!!!

I check out Petfinder and Havanese rescue all the time. It helps get through the work day! LOL I would love to get another Havanese (Bella will be 1 in June). But, right now the husband isn't too keen on the idea. 

I'm very interested in the havanese rescue - love the web site and stories.


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Awe! Pawpins is adorable. What a great ending!! OR what a great new life!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Amy wrote: "I thought Pawpins must have joined someone with some connection to the forum as I remember seeing a picture of her from the East Coast Playdate!"

Hey, me too! I mean, I saw the pic of Pawpins at Lina's photo website and wondered who that dog belonged too, then found this thread and went "AHA !" lol 

Patty, congratulations on getting such a sweet little girl. I am happy to hear things are working out as I imagine it's tough at first when the pup doesn't seem so sure of her new environment. I love happy endings!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats on your adoption of Pawpins! I guessed I missed the whole thing!:brick:
I'm happy for you that she is settling in and doing well. You will enjoy her,I'm sure!


----------



## PattyNJ (Sep 19, 2007)

Julie said:


> Congrats on your adoption of Pawpins! I guessed I missed the whole thing!:brick:
> I'm happy for you that she is settling in and doing well. You will enjoy her,I'm sure!


Wow - she really looks like your dog Quincy. The picture of Pawpins below (on top) is of her with all her hair and is the photo that was posted on Petfinder. The photo on the bottom, with her standing close by my feet (taken at the Playdate a few weeks ago) is of her all shaved down... She looks so small doesn't she?

She made me laugh this morning. I was in the bathroom blowdrying my hair and I was keeping one eye on her and I caught her take a tissue out of the trash and try to run away with it. Is this that whole obsession thing that Havs have with paper? (I haven't seen anything like this yet - it's all new to me!)

Patty


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh no - Pawpins is going to be a paper shredder!!! Beware Patty!!

So - are we still with "pawpins" or is a new name in the works? 

She is a cutie, with or without hair!! And I was so proud of how well she did at the playdate considering it was her first day with you guys!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sorry, I am late but congrats! She is adorable


----------



## PattyNJ (Sep 19, 2007)

Laurief said:


> Oh no - Pawpins is going to be a paper shredder!!! Beware Patty!!
> 
> So - are we still with "pawpins" or is a new name in the works?
> 
> She is a cutie, with or without hair!! And I was so proud of how well she did at the playdate considering it was her first day with you guys!


I'm not sure on the name yet...I think we'll need a little time to think about it and get to know her as her personality emerges. I have to tell you that I've never seen such a well behaved dog! (Surely her former owner trained her very well, as a dog this well behaved wouldn't come from anything I did!) When you tell Pawpins to do something once that she already knows - she does it (stay, no, come). She learns very quickly too. She is much more relaxed than she was a few weeks ago - it's a great thing to see.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

I just saw this thread, Congratulations!!!
She is adorable!!!
You are both so lucky to have found each other!

The fun is just beginning 
Beverly


----------



## PattyNJ (Sep 19, 2007)

You know I just have to say this. I haven't had a dog in my house since Trixie (my JRT died almost 5 years ago). I took it really hard, and I still tear up when I think of her. But having Pawpins here has really changed me. Somehow it feels quite normal to have a dog in my house again - and such a sweet dog too. If there is anyone out there who is going through a loss let me encourage you that there is healing to come. Hang in there and trust that you can love another dog again. The picture below is the last picture taken of Trixie and me - she died two weeks later.

I have some real big plans for Pawpins in me (let me not leave Mark out too, because he wants to do the same thing as I do)! One of the things we want to do with her is take her for training to become a Therapy dog. Her former owner, agrees with me that Pawpins could make a good canidate for this. One of the dogs that Pawpins grew up with was a Therapy dog. So, I look forward to many postings with everyone here at the forum. And I'd like to particularly like to thank Laurie who invited me to come to her home for the playdate last year to get to know the Havanese breed and I got to know many of you too.

If anyone out there is reading this for the first time - let me tell you to stick around a while and get to know these folks - they'll make you laugh, make you cry, and encourage you, and stick with you through the good times and the bad times.

So, keep your eyes and ears open everyone...I hope to have many Pawpins updates!!! 

Let the adventures begin!!!! :rockon:


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Patty you rock!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Patty, that is so wonderful that things worked out with Pawpins! She really is a sweet dog! I'm glad you enjoyed the pictures I took of her. She is too cute to look bad in a picture anyway. 

Congrats!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Congratulations. Pawpins is adorable and it's wonderful to read how she's fitting in so well.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Patty, I am so glad you and Pawpins found each other. I also lost my 17 year old little Pom and was heartbroken. We can't replace them, but I think we honor our lost pets by giving our love and time to another furbaby. Cicero has brought so much fun and love back into our home. I know you are going to love this breed as much as I do. Look forward to more pictures.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Patty, you're such a sweetie for all those nice things you said about this forum and it's members. I am glad to 'meet' you and your lovely Pawpins - btw, love the name! - she is adorable and sounds like she fits right in.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*loving dogs*

Well good for you! I am sure your havanese will rescue you as mine have me. She is a doll. 
Congratulations...and thanks for sharing about your lost baby. She was a cutie too.


----------

